# Multi-scale Breadwinner and Klien "Replicas"



## ElRay (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's an article about an Ovation Breadwinner inspired ERG (It's 26&#8243; to 24.75&#8243; scale length, so it's baritone-ish scaled):



And two threads (Part 1 and Part 2)regarding a Klien-inspired multi-scale with an interesting DIY headless tuner. It's barely "baritone-ish scaled" (25.75" to 24.25"), but it's neither standard, nor 7-string, so I'll add it here.





If you download the PDF about the tuners, you'll see there's an "upgraded" version that uses 100tpi optical "nudge" adjusters, but you could use plain-old-extra fine threaded bolts.

Ray


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 8, 2008)

The fan looks a bit weird.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 8, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> The fan looks a bit weird.


Yes, the Breadwinner-ish one looks like the fan was adjusted to be parallel at the bridge.

Ray


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 8, 2008)

this is the guy that did the breadwinner-ish ones website:

B & V Woodworks - The Player's Custom Shop - Handmade custom guitars and basses for the working musician

Hes got some nice stuff.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 8, 2008)

Not bad pricing! What does "splayed fret" mean?

I knew a guy who had a breadwinner that he modded to play microtones. The body style was never really my thing, but I love fanned frets. 24.75"-26" is great for a six string, especially when you don't want to mess with repositioning the bridge (which is very difficult for a DIY-er on a trem-equipped guitar).


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 8, 2008)

bostjan said:


> Not bad pricing! What does "splayed fret" mean?



I assume that means the same as fanned.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 8, 2008)

bostjan said:


> Not bad pricing! What does "splayed fret" mean?


It's the more UK-friendly version of fanned-fret. 


bostjan said:


> I knew a guy who had a breadwinner that he modded to play microtones.


I think I saw that. Didn't he also add sympathetic drone strings too?

Ray


----------



## bostjan (Apr 8, 2008)

ElRay said:


> It's the more UK-friendly version of fanned-fret. I think I saw that. Didn't he also add sympathetic drone strings too?
> 
> Ray



Yes, yes he did, as a matter of fact.

Why do english speakers need to have three or more words for the same thing?  I used to think it was so that more words would rhyme for poetry, but I don't think I've ever seen a poem about multiscale guitars before...or should I say "Ne'er have I laid eyes upon such a wonderful verbal set - as a lyrical sonnet 'bout the multiscale or splayed fret."


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 8, 2008)

bostjan said:


> Yes, yes he did, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Why do english speakers need to have three or more words for the same thing?  I used to think it was so that more words would rhyme for poetry, but I don't think I've ever seen a poem about multiscale guitars before...or should I say "Ne'er have I laid eyes upon such a wonderful verbal set - as a lyrical sonnet 'bout the multiscale or splayed fret."



We need more poems.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks interesting


----------



## Durero (Apr 11, 2008)

Love the Klein copy. Cool home-made tuners too.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 11, 2008)

Durero said:


> Cool home-made tuners too.


Yes, the really nice part is that everything is off-the-shelf. The parts came to about $180 (no tax or shipping) for a 6-string version. Not too bad. I wonder how that compares to the ABM single bridges with tuners now that ABM is back in business. The other big plus is that the ball end doesn't have to be at the bridge. I don't know if it's the same with the ABM individual saddle/bridge/tuner combos. 

Ray


----------

